# Custom made Jewelry?



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Does anyone know where one can get custom made jewelry? 

my brother is looking for something specific and cant find it so I suggested getting it custom made but Im not sure where to direct him.


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

etsy.com has some awesome stuff, and many members can/will make custom stuff for fairly cheap. But that's the more crafty jewelry. Fine jewelry- I'd go to a couple local jewelers to get quotes..


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

its somethign special to him so I told him to draw what he was looking for. It has to do with 9/11.


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

I have a REALLY good guy that I use for all of my repairs, and he also does custom stuff. He's in central FL, though. I send stuff to him from WV (he's the ONLY guy I trusted to fix my grandmother's wedding ring when a stone fell out), so I'm sure you could send stuff to him from NJ. I'll look up his phone number today and post it. 
-Tina


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

His name is Matt Claville, and the jewelry store where he works is called Oakley Jewelers. It's probably been six months since I've talked to him, but he truly is the best. His daughter used to be in my class when I taught in Florida, and he used to make the most beautiful pieces for her. And, like I said, he's done ALL of my repair work for the last ten years or so. Here's the address and phone number:

Oakley Jewelers
2306 South Florida Avenue
Lakeland, FL 33803-7229
(863) 687-0876

-Tina


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

There is a woman near Cape May NJ who does some custom jewelry. I don't know if she does the type your brother is looking for but I could ask if you could describe what hes wanting.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

ill see if he can get me a drawing of what he wants


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

Too bad you are so far away. My husband makes custom jewelry. It would have to be out of gold though, he doesn't work with silver. He made me a ram head with black diamond eyes. It's like a lapel pin. Then he did a rooster brooch. It's set with multi color sapphires, rubies and emeralds. (that was Christmas) He can make some very cool pieces when he has time.  I'm going to get him to cast me a big frog brooch if gold ever goes back down. :sigh: 

Gina


----------

